# 1967 Austrian handmade BELLIN



## schnitzel (Jun 24, 2009)

i don't really know how to go about pricing this bike, which was my fathers and i could use some help.  it was appraised at $1500-1700 back in 1975 and still have the appraisal receipt.

its handmade, only a few in circulation, handbuilt in 1967 by mr. bellin himself in graz, austria.  its in great condition, has reynolds tubing-531, chromed then painted. all the components were the top of the line at the time.  it is a road racing bike.  

any suggestions or help would be extremely appreciated.

thanks

schnitzel


----------



## julian (Jun 27, 2014)

*Bellin*

Hi 
Do you have any photo's? I have seen one on ebay the logo is a naked lady astride a eagle (I think)


----------

